
Working from home may do unrecoverable damage to young careers - tekdude
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2020/10/career-costs-working-from-home/615472/
======
djmips
Like anthropology, you have to come up with a story and run with it but it's
just a story in the end. If anything, the current situation will see people
being graded even more for their work and productivity. You have to recall
that we are all in this together. Everyone became a remote worker in a new
remote worker culture. No one is an unknown quantity when we are all measured
in the same way.

------
socraticdev
it's definitely something i'm concerned with

